
Ask HN: Touch Typing - antonio1988
I am trying to use current social isolation time to learn to touch type. I have been typing using 4 fingers at best for the last 15 years, so I have lots of bad habits. Unfortunately, my home office mode requires me to write a lot. I cannot simply stop everything and focus on slowly getting proficient with touch typing.<p>Do you have any hints on how to learn touch typing while having to produce large quantities of written content? At the moment I can invest about 1h a day for practicing.
======
teh_g
How about following a tutorial such as
[https://www.typingclub.com/](https://www.typingclub.com/) while trying to
apply what you learn to your everyday typing

